
Why I Don't Hate Git: Hidden Consistency - andrewaylett
http://lucumr.pocoo.org/2015/2/17/ui-and-hidden-consistency/
======
andrewaylett
I've introduced a few people to Git over the past few years, and I've found it
really useful to introduce people to git "from the bottom up"[0].

I also found that git commands started making more sense when I realised that
even in the UI, there's more consistency than is immediately apparent.
Commands are named for how they manipulate data. So `git checkout` is for
copying data into your working copy, `git rebase` is for rewriting a set of
commits, `git reset` is for pointing the index at a commit.

